# How much leaf litter is too much?



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

So update...i know its been forever! on the 46 bow front. Got the mix down today and leaf litter. But I'm wondering if I have too much leaf litter in there or should I make my substrate layer and deeper for microfauna/roots?

Any suggestions/recommendations welcome! Also the waterfall has been running for almost 2 weeks constant with no problems yet. Hoping it stays this way. Waiting till next pay check to get a lid then plants


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I think you need MORE leaf litter, from the amount I see in the picture (kinda hard to tell). I think all thumbnails and Oophaga should have at least 2" of leaf litter, all larger darts at least an inch. IMO. Also, darts like leaf litter much better then bare substrate, because substrate will stick to their skin. I usually try to minimize the amount of bare, open substrate in a viv (With the exception of calcium clay substrate; a little bit of open clay substrate space is important) 

Ll is incredibly important in the proper function of a vivarium, for places for microfauna to grow and for the frog's security (very important!). Remember, in the wild, darts have an unlimited supply if leaves that keep stacking up.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

More leaf litter! 

Hoorah for leaf litter!


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

So more ABG mix and leaf litter? Or just leaf litter? The soil mixture is maybe 2"


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Once you start misting the tank the leaf litter will start to flatten. I would add more to it to give layers for the microfauna to live in as well as frogs to hide under. I've started adding extra leaf litter to my vivs every few weeks as it breaks down.

I can't tell.. but is there any type of false bottom in your viv?


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah the false bottom is 2.5" high. Eggcrate/substrate barrier. Underneath is completely open for waterflow to the waterfall. On top of the egg crate is 1.5-2" then leaf litter is kinda sporadic. I still have half a bag of leaf litter I can throw on


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

I would add the rest of the bag after you get it planted.. and then add your microfauna so it can start reproducing before you add your frogs. It seems like it will be a lot.. but once you start the misting it will seem like a lot less. Imagine a pile of dry leaves compared to a pile of wet leaves if that makes any sense.


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

So just leaves? No soil? I was concerned the plants won't root and hold themselves up also  I might just be paranoid since this is my first one...Just want to make sure I do everything right!


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

I am not sure about the ABG. I believe I have 2-3 inches in my vivs.. but can't say for sure. I always get smaller plants and LECA though so it seems like they would root around that. I wouldn't feel comfortable giving any planting advice because I'm still learning myself. I'm sure someone can chime in on that though


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Guess I'll wait and see what my more knowledgeable peers will say


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Two inches of substrate/ABG mix is plenty. It's hard to have too much leaf litter. I'm of the opinion that more leaf litter is better for your frogs.


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Pumilo said:


> Two inches of substrate/ABG mix is plenty. It's hard to have too much leaf litter. I'm of the opinion that more leaf litter is better for your frogs.


Thanks Pumilo  Guess I'm over thinking and being paranoid. Guess I'm ordering my plants monday as well as my lid! found a local place that will cut it for $25


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Agreed......More leaf litter....They want more,they want more


----------

